# Axel19



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Does anyone know whats happened with Axel19?

Did he leave the forum or whatnot?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Wasn't he going travelling?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

g-funk said:


> Wasn't he going travelling?


Central America, I believe (maybe they ate him down there).

?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

enigma, what's with the varying accents on your "e" signature? I notice you're now adopting Le accent circumflex, but before you had une accent aigu. How are we to assimilate this?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

sebastian said:


> enigma, what's with the varying accents on your "e" signature? I notice you're now adopting Le accent circumflex, but before you had une accent aigu. How are we to assimilate this?


Don't question it, Sebastion, just accept it. :lol:

Є


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hah, at last!!!!! I returned from my travels about a week ago, but waited till someone would post asking where I was, since nobody has ever done that. I am touched by your apparent concern.
Enigma, I find it fascinating that you are one of the only people to correctly name where I went. People kept asking me about 'South America'.
Well it was very nice and I will write a full report shortly.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Still, only 3 people appeared to notice I was gone.  
I wish they had eaten me in Central America.
Oh, and Imagine, I would never do something so daft as officially _leave_ a virtual area of webspace, so don't worry in future.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Whats in that pipe?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Dried central american poop.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

HELLO AXEL !!!!

I have been off myself, but totally planned on seeing if you had returned yet. OMG, you have a whole secret fan club that meets without your knowledge and discusses where you might be and what you what you might be doing. Didn't you know that? Wow, it has been a well guarded secret.

So when do we get the report?

Start in Atlanta and say something good about the South.

Really, glad you had a safe and happy trip.

What _is_ in that pipe?

 terri


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Terri, I've already posted my account of Central America, I didn't have very nice things to say about Atlanta though unfortunately. I didn't make it to Little Five Points, I explain in my other post. I wish I could've though, damn airport security.


----------

